# Looks like I Have to cancel



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I wanted to upgrade to the VIP622. I have now the 721. I have talked to a CSR and she said I have to sgin up for a 18 month contract and there is no other offer. This is not right! I have been a member of Dish network for over 12 years! and now I have to have a contract?

What should I do this does not seem to be right? 

Is this right?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

No, you can purchase a 622 and not be under contract. If you want to lease, you'll have an 18 month contract. It works very similarly to a cell phone. If you get on a contract, you get the phone cheap. Or you can pay full price and not be on a contract.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There is no contract if you buy the 622. Every lease upgrade has a commitment period.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Why then is there a $49.00 charge if you don't want the 18 month commitment. Is there something I don't understand?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

MadScientist said:


> Why then is there a $49.00 charge if you don't want the 18 month commitment. Is there something I don't understand?


You are confusing initial installations with upgrades for existing customers.

Some new installations can pay $50 and not have a commitment... but I don't believe those folks can get a ViP622 without an 18-month commitment... though I could be wrong.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

SERIOUSLY, nobody cares if you have to cancel, I say GOOD LUCK with your other options, I just get so sick and tired of people that think they deserve something because they chose to pay thier bills! I am definately not on the side of the "complainer" here. This is the same grip you get all day long about cell phones, "I have been with you for 10 years, you should give me an $800 phone and free service with no contract because I pay my bills, oh but if someone else will give me extra minutes i will leave and keep my free $800 phone you gave me! I am special and I deserve it!" Honestly I cannot stand you complainers!

Sorry for the Rant, but this site has gone to the complainers!


Here is the Big Big Big Question:

IF YOU HAVE BEEN WITH DISH FOR 12 YEARS WHY THE HELL DO YOU CARE IF YOU ARE COMMITING TO ANOTHER 18 MONTHS!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You can use ClubDISH and avoid the $50 activation fee as a new sub. Independently, a new sub can choose to commit to 18 months or not. It is not easy using the silly DishBuilder, but you can pick an HD DVR and still manage to get the $50 left as a setup charge and pick the No Commitment button. The ClubDISH goes on the very last page to eliminate the $50 Activation. That will get you a 622 with nothing up front, and no 18 month commit (new sub only - returning or existing subs must commit to 18 months).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

ClubDISH is for new activations, this person has been a customer for 12 years and is trying to upgrade. They cannot use it in this instance.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I should have quoted HDMe since it was his post that produced my reply. The OP was confusing new and existing and my only point was new subs can get a 622 at no cost with no commit. Existing subs can't.

OP is also confused about how long he has been a DISH customer.



HDMe said:


> Some new installations can pay $50 and not have a commitment... but I don't believe those folks can get a ViP622 without an 18-month commitment... though I could be wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CABill said:


> I should have quoted HDMe since it was his post that produced my reply. The OP was confusing new and existing and my only point was new subs can get a 622 at no cost with no commit. Existing subs can't.
> 
> OP is also confused about how long he has been a DISH customer.


Thanks for updating the part I wasn't sure about. I was unsure whether or not a new customer could get a ViP622 without 18-month commit. I knew existing customers couldn't... but was on the fence about whether a new customer could.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

after repeated calls to them, today and yesterday, they would not give me a VIP622 without an 18 month commitment. Are you saying there is a way to get this without the commitment?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> after repeated calls to them, today and yesterday, they would not give me a VIP622 without an 18 month commitment. Are you saying there is a way to get this without the commitment?


There IS an 18 month commitment required under the existing customer DISH'n It Up program. There may or may not be an 18 month commit for a NEW (not a returning) customer.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the $49 you have been quoted is for "installing" the new unit.

If your a 622 will work in your present system, you can simply buy the 622, and have them activate it.

Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MadScientist said:


> This is not right! I have been a member of Dish network for over 12 years! and now I have to have a contract?


The term that Dish Network and DirecTV both use is "programming commitment".

If you were a 12 year customer of DirecTV who leased their HD DVR, you would be in for a 24 month commitment. That's the way things are today on the satellite side of the fence.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Wasn't it just a few months there were complaints about the $299 lease upgrade fee? Going from that to $50 and 18 months is a pretty steep drop, I would think. BTW, the $50 would be for installation of an additional dish, either the Dish 1000 or the 61.5 wing dish. I don't think you'll find a bigger bargain.....


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Drink a little less coffee bud!



nitz369 said:


> SERIOUSLY, nobody cares if you have to cancel, I say GOOD LUCK with your other options, I just get so sick and tired of people that think they deserve something because they chose to pay thier bills! I am definately not on the side of the "complainer" here. This is the same grip you get all day long about cell phones, "I have been with you for 10 years, you should give me an $800 phone and free service with no contract because I pay my bills, oh but if someone else will give me extra minutes i will leave and keep my free $800 phone you gave me! I am special and I deserve it!" Honestly I cannot stand you complainers!
> 
> Sorry for the Rant, but this site has gone to the complainers!
> 
> ...


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

To all others thank you


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> Drink a little less coffee bud!


I agree with nitz369

What's another 18 months???????

fred


----------



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

I just did this,
I am a customer of 5-6 years.
they ask for $150 on a credit card.
dish'n it up gets you a $50 rebate.
you get 10 off per month for the next ten months ($100)
installation was free.
I had to sign an 18 mo. commitment. (I guess they dont want to get a "used" reciever back in a few months and have to eat the cost of refurb. or replacement)


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Hypno toad said:


> I just did this,
> I am a customer of 5-6 years.
> they ask for $150 on a credit card.
> dish'n it up gets you a $50 rebate.
> ...


I called up yesterday and they quoted me $150.00 on a credit card and a $50.00 onetime rebate on my next bill. They never offered me $10.00 a month off for ten months. Can you explain it to me or should I ask them?

Thank you


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The $10/10 mo. addn'l rebate is only for new HD subscribers. If that fits, call and you will get it.

Pat


----------



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> The $10/10 mo. addn'l rebate is only for new HD subscribers. If that fits, call and you will get it.
> 
> Pat


actually I think (and I asked CSR if they were sure) that I have got this 10/10 rebate before, when I signed up for the hd+voom a few years ago I got the 10/10 but when the 10 mos. were up, I dropped back to the "normal" 5 chs. of hd, which is what I had untill yesterday. so, maybe I am considered a new HD customer because I have never had a "medal" package


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hypno toad said:


> so, maybe I am considered a new HD customer because I have never had a "medal" package


If you had never subscribed to the ViP HD package, you could get the discount.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I paid the $299 upgrade fee a year ago and got the 18 month commitment. I now have 6 months left. Seemed to be a no brainer. No plans to change after 6 months. I did the same thing with a new Cell phone about 14 months ago. Got a $400 phone for $50 with a 2 year commit. Got another 10 months to go on that one. Both decisions got me the equipment I wanted at good prices and an agreement to continue taking the service I wanted to take. 

The 622 is a great receiver. I have absolutely no regrets going to it and geting a lease instead of buying it. Somehow I cannot get turned on about buying receivers that cost between $500 and $1000. I tend to think in 18 months you would look back on the decision to upgrade from the 721 to the 622 as a good decision. 

..Doyle


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I wanted to upgrade to the VIP622. I have now the 721. I have talked to a CSR and she said I have to sgin up for a 18 month contract and there is no other offer. This is not right! I have been a member of Dish network for over 12 years! and now I have to have a contract?
> 
> What should I do this does not seem to be right?
> 
> Is this right?


You have been with Dish for 12 years and you are worried about a 18 month commitment? Come on, big deal!


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

It's the point of it that bugs me. But I upgraded and done with it and I am now using the VIP622 and I ..................like it!


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> It's the point of it that bugs me. But I upgraded and done with it and I am now using the VIP622 and I ..................like it!


Makes the 1.5 year commitment a little easier to take, doesn't it?:grin:


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> It's the point of it that bugs me. But I upgraded and done with it and I am now using the VIP622 and I ..................like it!


AWESOME!!!

You made the right choice. I think my 622 is by far the best satellite receiver I have ever owned. I have been using satellite TV since about 1996.


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

bigthrust said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> You made the right choice. I think my 622 is by far the best satellite receiver I have ever owned. I have been using satellite TV since about 1996.


I second that. The 622 rocks, I may get a second one, however I would need another DP34 and another line to my Office. The ViP211 is great too.

I am a former user of C-Band satellite from 1995-2005 (left the 10 footer when moving).
Digital C-Band (movie channels/former analog channels) since 1998 and HD since 2003. Fox Chicago 2002-2004.

I was rocked by bad Motorola cable DVR's this past winter...and paying $12 DVR fee on top of their Platinum package. No more of either, the 622 is as close to perfect as it gets!

I am also thinking about a 30" dish for 129, as it is disappointing. I need my Natl. Geo HD, A&E HD, Monsters :grin: w/o dropouts :nono2: and HDNews too  
edit DOH and YES TO HD RSN's please, I don't want to go with the turdbird!

Go White Sox!


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

i dont see what the problem is? if you have been a dish customer for 12 years, what difference does it make if you have an 18mo commitment?? you've been happy with dish for 12 years!!!! i have been with them starting with 6/87when there was the big dish........switched over to the current 10yrs ago. i have been very happy....i just upgraded to the 622 last week. i have been extremely happy with e* over cable. the 18mo commitment was no biggie, seeing as i had no plans to leave anyways... even if you stay just one year......then u just have to pay the 6mos worth of loss 
& yes.......its the same way with cell fones......... i'm not big on leases.....cuz i have owned every reciever from e* ........i HATE paying a lease fee.......but on the other hand.........i am getting a 622 for practically free......... i'm glad u are happy with your 622... i'm having a ball!


----------



## R MaN (Feb 23, 2007)

Not dissing on Dish, but being from the Madison, WI area, they dont have the locals in HD.... If they had, I would have signed up..... Maybe they will add them in the near future.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Understood. If you can receive the HD Locals OTA, then the 622 does give you the ability to DVR them. If you are subscribed to SD locals, all of the guide info will appear on your OTA locals. For the most part I watch the OTA locals but when there are programming conflicts it is nice to be able to record the other network show in HD off of the Satellite. It will also upconvert your SD locals to 1080i or 720P but you don't get the 16:9 format. You may be aware of all of this but thought I would pass it along. 

..Doyle


----------

